# Montecristo #2 - 15 count box?



## erab (Sep 22, 2006)

I have to say that I've never heard of 15 count boxes when it comes to this cigar, but I've noticed a vendor that is selling them... does anyone have Monte 2s in these boxes? Are they suitable for aging, or would I be better off sticking with the 25 count or 10 count boxes?


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

erab said:


> I have to say that I've never heard of 15 count boxes when it comes to this cigar, but I've noticed a vendor that is selling them... does anyone have Monte 2s in these boxes? Are they suitable for aging, or would I be better off sticking with the 25 count or 10 count boxes?


Is it a 15 count box or a 5x3 pack?


----------



## erab (Sep 22, 2006)

montecristo#2 said:


> Is it a 15 count box or a 5x3 pack?


It's definitely a 15-count box.. at least, I think so. This vendor would definitely list it as 5x3 if that were the case, they certainly do for other sticks.


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

Check out this page (http://www.habanos.com/vitolariomarcas.asp), from what it says there are three options:

Montecristo No.2 CB-UW-C/L-12,13-n-25 
Montecristo No.2 CB-UW-n-10-n-10 
No.2 D-C-C/P-3-n-15

If I understand this correctly, cabs of 10 and 25 (two rows with 12 and 13 cigars) and five - three packs for a total of 15 (P-3-n-15). Not sure what D-C-C stands for though.

So unless this vendor is breaking up a box, it is probably 5x3 packs. Otherwise, I suppose it is possible that they have added a new packaging for these cigars.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

I am pretty sure it is 3x5 packs in a single box.


----------



## erab (Sep 22, 2006)

Hmm, the evidence is certainly overwhelming. I don't know why they wouldn't just be listed as 5x3, all the other cardboard box cigars are.

Oh well.. thanks guys!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

RJT said:


> I am pretty sure it is 3x5 packs in a single box.


:tpd:


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

It is 3 five packs like stated above. 

Long term aging of these cardboard boxes is a good question. If you plan on smoking them in a year or two, it really does not matter. These 5 packs are more airtight than dress boxes so they should age slower, but with no cedar. I wonder how much not having the cedar will influence the taste. I've smoked some 5 packs that were a few years old and they were good. Never had one with a lot of age though. If you are going to age long term for 5-10 years or more, I would not buy this packaging. They are convenient for travel and playing golf and are designed to be smoked not aged. Of course this is just my opinion.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Cohibas look better in cardboard than they do in the varnished boxes in my opinion.


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

RJT said:


> I am pretty sure it is 3x5 packs in a single box.


agreed
I ordered what was listed as a 15 box of mag 46's
they came as a 5x3


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

LiteHedded said:


> agreed
> I ordered what was listed as a 15 box of mag 46's
> they came as a 5x3


:tpd: I am a little confused myself, although it doesn't really matter.

RJT, RPB67 and Fredster all said 3 - 5 packs, but from what I have seen, that nomenclature stands for 5 - 3 packs. On vacation, I saw PSD4's and VRDA's sold this way. So unless it is different for mc#2's, it must be 5 - 3 packs. Again, it doesn't really matter (just semantics), the only real difference is that they are packaged in cardboard boxes and not cedar which is the most important part.

If someone only wants 15, they could always move them to an empty cedar box for long-term aging. Just because them come in cardboard does not mean they need to stay in cardboard.


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

All the 15 counts I have come in 5 3-packs.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

cigarflip said:


> All the 15 counts I have come in 5 3-packs.


Correct. I think I said it backwards above. All the ones I've ever bought were 5 packs of 3.


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

It just ocurred to me that it may be a special sampler box they are using if not 3 boxes of 5.


----------

